# 04Slvg Prius/Lost in Texas



## eletelephant (Dec 29, 2009)

My husband is an Oklahoma Certified EV tech and has worked with a company down in Lewisville doing an EV conversion. I can't guarantee anything, but give these guys a call and see if they can help you out! 

Nathan @ 405-245-5245


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

eletelephant said:


> My husband is an Oklahoma Certified EV tech and has worked with a company down in Lewisville doing an EV conversion. I can't guarantee anything, but give these guys a call and see if they can help you out!
> 
> Nathan @ 405-245-5245


 Okay
I assume you mean PHEV conversion and the above 405 is the Lewisvlle phone #


----------



## eletelephant (Dec 29, 2009)

No, full electric conversion of an Acura Integra. 

I'm not sure they will be able to help you, but it is worth a call.

The 405 is for my husband's business, and is an Oklahoma number. If they can help you, then he'll get you connected to the shop in Lewisville.


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

I am still looking for a experienced EV / Hybrid / Toyota mech person. The local Toyota dealer service dept will not work on Salvage Title vehicles. The local dealer svc writer kinda a knucklehead too....


----------



## eletelephant (Dec 29, 2009)

You can call Nathan at 405-245-5245 or e-mail [email protected] to see if he can help you out.


----------

